# Newbie to tropheus



## smidey (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi all, i have finally got myself some tropheus duboisi. before you all yawn we are extremely limited to what species we can have on this side of the world & these are quite rare & very expensive here.
Mine are about 1 1/2 inches long, what size do they colour up or are classed as adults & at around what age are they fully grown?
Thanks for your answers in advance.


----------



## shaneo (Oct 4, 2006)

Congrats on the new Duboisi mate. I think from memory my Dubs started to colour at around 6-7cm and they should be fully grown at a year maybe a year and half old.

Cheers shane


----------



## mcfish (Mar 30, 2007)

No such thing as a Tropheus that can get me to yawn. How large a group do you have? Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## smidey (Mar 15, 2007)

mcfish said:


> No such thing as a Tropheus that can get me to yawn. How large a group do you have? Enjoy.
> 
> Mark


i have 6 at the moment & will get another 4 maybe 6 depending on availability of funds later on.


----------



## mcfish (Mar 30, 2007)

Most Tropheus keepers try to keep them in larger groups than you have at the moment. I hope that you can add a few more in the near future. I have kept 10 or so Duboisi in a tank with good results. Please keep us updated.

Mark


----------



## smidey (Mar 15, 2007)

i ended up getting another 6 (12 total) of which 3 died but have had 9 for 3 months or so now & 2 are now fading their white spots & showing the top of their narrow yellow band.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Good stuff! :thumb:

You got any pics?


----------



## smidey (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Great looking fish.

Nice pics too. Trophs are a pain to photograph. They wont hold still. :x


----------



## smidey (Mar 15, 2007)

frank1rizzo said:


> Nice pics too. Trophs are a pain to photograph. They wont hold still. :x


best 4 pics out of 73!


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

smidey said:


> best 4 pics out of 73!


 =D>

It would take me 300 to get 4 nice ones. haha


----------



## Tropheus448 (Apr 3, 2009)

i have had a 75 gallon tank of mixed tropheus for about 5 months now, i started with 21 and now im down to 10. my suggestion is to keep the tank very oxygenated. i had fish dying almost everyday, and once i put an air pump in the tank i havent lost a single one. mine have seemed to grow fairly slow and i have one dubosi that is fully grown and is about 5 1/2 in. and good luck with yours!


----------



## smidey (Mar 15, 2007)

Tropheus448 said:


> i have had a 75 gallon tank of mixed tropheus for about 5 months now, i started with 21 and now im down to 10. my suggestion is to keep the tank very oxygenated. i had fish dying almost everyday, and once i put an air pump in the tank i havent lost a single one. mine have seemed to grow fairly slow and i have one dubosi that is fully grown and is about 5 1/2 in. and good luck with yours!


oxygen must always be a priority, i have 4 tanks running for about three years now & have only lost a handful of fish out of a total of around 200 different fish (not all at the same time). lots of oxygen & filtration ( i have 10 times the tank volume per hour) i think is the recipe for success.


----------

